# Fi Auslegung



## oliversps (26 Februar 2022)

NEUE Absauganlage bestehend aus 
-15kw Ventilator (Umrichterbetrieb) und 
-4 Getriebemotoren je 0,25 bis zu 1,5kw (angetrieben über Schütze) 
-Dauerbetrieb


Moin Zusammen,

wieder mal stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ein FI ( PXF-40/4/00B3 (40A 0,03A)) willkürlich raus fliegt, während alle Motoren gleichzeitig laufen. Mal früher mal später. 

In der Vergangenheit hat der auf der jeweiligen Baustelle zuständige Elektriker in solchen Fällen einen „größeren“ FI eingebaut und alles lief wie gewünscht.

Jetzt habe ich keinen kompetenten Elektriker vor Ort und *mir stellt sich folgende Frage:

1*.Können wir den 30ma FI gegen einen 300ma tauschen? 
*2*.Oder sollten wir den 30ma FI für Steckdosen und Licht drin lassen (Personenschutz) und für die Anlage einen separaten 300ma FI zusätzlich einbauen?
*3*.Oder gibt es dafür eine Andere konventionelle Lösung? 

Über Erfahrungsberichte und eine entsprechende Lösung mit der Ihr das Problem letztendlich beseitigen konntet, würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

LG
Olli


----------



## Blockmove (26 Februar 2022)

Manchmal frag ich mich, ob heute jeder an Anlagen und Schaltschränke randarf?

Olli, das war jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint. Aber mir fällt auch, dass sich solche "Fachfragen" häufen.

Wenn deine Anlage nicht ortsveränderlich ist, dann braucht die Zuleitung zu deinem Schaltschrank im Allgemeinen erstmal gar keinen FI.
Falls doch ein FI erforderlich ist, dann brauchst du einen allstromsenitiven FI und ggf. Filter / Drosseln vor dem FU.
Hinweise findest du üblicherweise in der Anleitung


----------



## GLT (26 Februar 2022)

Die Absauganlage u. die Ventilatoren fallen unter festangeschlossene und *ortunveränderliche* Geräte - hier wäre der RCD wohl nicht gefordert, aber als Zusatzschutz empfehlenswert.
Der 30mA für die Beleuchtung/Steckdose ist unverzichtbar.

Einfach statt 30mA dann 300mA ohne weitere Differenzierung (welche Stromkreise betroffen), kann man von vorne herein ausschliessen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2022)

Ein größerer FI muß nicht unbedingt eine Besserung bringen,
bei Umrichterbetrieb, eher die Auswahl auf einen der geeignet 
ist.


----------



## Dr. Vacon (26 Februar 2022)

Guten Abend. 
Die Summe der Ströme alleine der Antriebe ist nicht so weit weg von den 40 A... wie ist denn die Strombegrenzung am FU eingestellt?
Wenn der FI offenbar während des Betriebs auslöst (nicht bei Einschalten der Spannungsversorgung des Schranks bzw. zum FU) würde ich  die Taktfrequenz am FU verringern und das Verhalten vorher/nachher vergleichen. Das wird zwar das Motorgeräusch unangenehmer machen, aber könnte taktfrequenzbedingte Ableitströme über das Motorkabel verringern. 
Im nächsten Schritt könntest Du TESTWEISE!!! den Funkentstörfilter im FU deaktivieren (ist meistens im Hb beschrieben, ein Jumper oder Schrauben).
Wenn auch das nichts hilft, würde ich erstmal einen stärkeren FI einsetzen (mit gleichem Nennfehlerstrom). 
Und, ja: bei FU mit Drehstrom-Netzanschluß muß der FI ein allstromsensitiver sein...damit der überhaupt auslöst, wenn der FU einen internen Schaden im Zwischenkreis hat.
Mathias


----------



## oliversps (26 Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank für die vielen aussagekräftigen Antworten! Dass ortsunveränderliche Anlagen keinen FI brauchen beantwortet meine Frage auf den Punkt, dann lasse ich einen 300mA FI einbauen. Das war in der Vergangenheit auch schon öfter notwendig, war mir nur nicht mehr wirklich sicher, weil ich das nie selber mache.

Danke und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## roboticBeet (26 Februar 2022)

Du schreibst aber auch von Steckdosenstromkreise. Die müssen über einen 30 mA RCD abgesichert sein. Beachte das.


----------



## oliversps (26 Februar 2022)

Machen wa👍


----------



## Hesse (26 Februar 2022)

oliversps schrieb:


> , dann lasse ich einen 300mA FI einbauen.


aber das muss ein Type B sein "Allstromsenitive" keinen "normalen Type A 
der kostet schon paar Euros mehr


----------



## oliversps (27 Februar 2022)

Ist mir soweit bekannt, danke für die Anmerkung 👍


----------



## CPUS7 (27 Februar 2022)

Hallo
Die Motoren mit den FU’s als Schutzmaßnahmen Nullung
Und die Steckdosen und Licht eine 30mA Typ B verwendet als Zusatzschutz.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Februar 2022)

CPUS7 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Motoren mit den FU’s als Schutzmaßnahmen Nullung
> Und die Steckdosen und Licht eine 30mA Typ B verwendet als Zusatzschutz.


Beides ist nicht Richtig.

Die Schutzmaßnahme bei den Motoren heißt "Schutzerdung"
Für Steckdosen und Licht reicht ein Typ A


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Februar 2022)

CPUS7 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Motoren mit den FU’s als Schutzmaßnahmen Nullung
> Und die Steckdosen und Licht eine 30mA Typ B verwendet als Zusatzschutz.


🙈


----------



## CPUS7 (28 Februar 2022)

Hallo,
nur zur Info Nullung oder Schutzerdung.
Beispiele Fehlerstromschutzschalter.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Februar 2022)

CPUS7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nur zur Info Nullung oder Schutzerdung.
> Beispiele Fehlerstromschutzschalter.


Danke, uns ist bekannt, welcher FI benötigt wird.

Hier ein Auszug aus deinem PDF bezüglich Nullung:


----------



## nade (28 Februar 2022)

Also ich würde sagen, Die Stromkreise für die Schütz gesteuerten Motoren und für den FU raustrennen. Ein Allstrom sensitiver FI, preislich sind glaub die Doepke da etwas günstiger, außer ihr habt hohen Materialumsatz bei Siemens... Eine andere Möglichkeit, die geht aber auch ins Geld, wäre ein Differenzstromschalter, gibts auch von Doepke, da im Betrieb mit einer Leckstromzange den Ableitstrom bestimmen, und dann entsprechend einstellen. Ansonst erstmal den Motor mit dem FU vom FI nehmen, und ohne laufen lassen. Außer es handelt sich um einen Holzbetrieb, oder Ex Gefährdete Stäube, die entstehen können. Nullung klingt für mich wie klassische Nullung, also den PE in dem Fall über den N vom FI leiten. Das ist wieder rum nicht zulässig, da der PE nicht geschaltet werden darf. Ein Schutzpotentialausgleich ist hier auch nicht zielführend, da der Ableitstrom dann trotzdem am FI vorbei geleitet wird.


----------

